# Small tractor talk JD 955 v. JD 4210



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I want to add a little tyke to replace my itsy bitsy Kubota bx2200.

I will be using the JD to do what I wanted a skid steer for: mowing and a little loader work.

So I found 2 units.

1. JD4210 https://york.craigslist.org/grd/5981937868.html

2. https://cnj.craigslist.org/grd/5966987144.html

There are obvious differences in what you are getting and the cost.

The 4210 only has 890 hours on it. It includes a loader, backblade and a 72" deck.

The 955 has 1100 hours ands is having its hood panels and grille replaced with undamaged used panels. It has NO loader, just a 6' flail mower, but its less than 1/2 the price.

The 955 is also a good 5 more HP. Its also the best looking small tractor I've ever seen.

What would it cost to add a loader to the 955?

What would it cost to add a 72" MMM to the 955?

Also: I'm quite sure the answer is "no way", but would either loader pick up a 800lb round bale?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

JD3430 said:


> Also: I'm quite sure the answer is "no way", but would either loader pick up a 800lb round bale?


Yea, it may pick it up the 800 pound round bale, but safely moving the round bale......................... could be quite another story IMHO. Would suggest AFLAC and life insurance coverage on person setting in the seat.

Larry


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

r82230 said:


> Yea, it may pick it up the 800 pound round bale, but safely moving the round bale......................... could be quite another story IMHO. Would suggest AFLAC and life insurance coverage on person setting in the seat.
> 
> Larry


Larry,

I just want to pick it up and move it around in a barn, maybe 1-2 ft off the floor.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I had a 950 that a guy traded in because moving round bales made him feel unsafe. I did what you are talking about (moving a couple of 4 x 5s around to unroll and feed. That was one tough little tractor but it has a dry clutch which I wouldn't get if you are going to do a lot of
Oader work even if small work. The clutch just doesn't like being depressed and engaged that often


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hayman1 said:


> I had a 950 that a guy traded in because moving round bales made him feel unsafe. I did what you are talking about (moving a couple of 4 x 5s around to unroll and feed. That was one tough little tractor but it has a dry clutch which I wouldn't get if you are going to do a lot of
> Oader work even if small work. The clutch just doesn't like being depressed and engaged that often


They're both hydrostatic


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Ouch, I don't do hydros


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

It would seem that the 4210 is a little heavier & the loader a little stronger, although the tractor may have a few HP less. I'd vote for the 4210.

Plus, you won't have to look for a loader & deck.

Just my 1/50th of a buck's worth!

Dave


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

There's a deck on fleabay for 2800

There is also a 955 being parted out on fleabay and the pics show a 70a loader. The guy has some parts listed individually, but provides his phone number (561-262-3788) to call about parts not listed. That phone number shows to be a sprint telephone from Jupiter, so shipping may be considerable.

Mark

PS, I love helping you spend your money!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

If you want a price on a loader for the 955, call these guys. Decent chance they have something. Little less than 3 hours from you on a good day.

https://www.compactractorparts.com


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I have a JD 4710 compact, the big brother of the 4210, that is handy for a lot of things like fence line shredding, dragging the arena, light dirt work, etc. But I sure can't move round bales!

An 800 lb bale on the loader causes it to keep the front end on the ground and lift the rear wheels off. I do have a 3PT bale spear for the back end which can handle a 1000 lb bale, but not on hills.

Just not enough A$$ in it.

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep, I agree.....a 950 it would be doable, but not likely with a 955......totally different units.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Maybe I better keep looking for a farmall 45


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Vol said:


> Yep, I agree.....a 950 it would be doable, but not likely with a 955......totally different units.
> 
> Regards, Mike


looked at tractordata after I read your post, wow really different, i had no idea, just thought it was the next series since the hp was about the same but half the weight-arrg


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hayman1 said:


> looked at tractordata after I read your post, wow really different, i had no idea, just thought it was the next series since the hp was about the same but half the weight-arrg


And for moving round bales, it is not even an 'apples to oranges' comparison. It is more like an 'apple to watermelon' comparison IMHO.

Larry


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

JD, I know it's a few hours from you, but there might be something in the inventory of this local dealer that would fit the bill for you... http://www.qualitytractor.net/


----------



## TessiersFarm (Aug 30, 2009)

We have a JD 790, and a love hate relationship. Its probably closer to the 955 than the 4210, and has a 70a loader on it. I have a quick mount bale spear, and feed 800 to 900lb. 4x5's, 2-4 per week. I dump them over the fence and into bale rings. I tried using a bucket mounted spear, no go. I run a backhoe on the back for counterweight plus it has loaded rears. We are a working farm, and the tractor gets used as such, we are also doing silage twice a day (loosen with the hoe, load with the bucket), manure every day, plus all the snow removal around the barn yard. In the summer it gets used to bush hog, and has been known to rake in a pinch, plus all the regular chores. It is not enough tractor for what we do, but it does it and has for over 10 years. I wish I had bought something bigger, and I would love a skid steer, but for now the little JD is what we have. It is too heavy to mow with the ag tires it tore up the lawn on corners, never had turfs.

Thats just my experience, go with what feels right.


----------

